# My Christmas gift...(small but thoughtful)



## gRiZeLda (Jan 6, 2006)

Barely starting  with the pallets, cuz i have like 13 eyesahdows that are in their own individual  packaging! so still have alot of catching up to do.!


----------



## user2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pretty colorful....


Me liking!


----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2006)

Reassuring to know I'm not the only one with a passion for brights!!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 9, 2006)

Great colours!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

nice...


----------

